# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  Βάζω κιλά σε μία μέρα.

## δελφίνι

Σήμερα έφαγα 6 τυροπιτάκια το πρωι και 4 κεφτεδάκια με ρύζι και έβαλα 1 κιλό. Δλδ τι πρέπει να τρώω για να μην παχαίνω τίποτα. Πιστεύετε ότι έφαγα πολύ;

----------


## 66psy

εχεις προβλημα με τον θυροειδη?

----------


## 66psy

κι αυτο το ενα κιλο πως το συνειδητοποιησες? θελω να πω προφανως θα ζυγιστηκες αλλα ποτε εγινε αυτο? το βραδυ?

----------


## panos21

Δεν ειναι πραγματικό κιλό αυτό, μπορεί να οφείλεται σε κατακράτηση υγρών.

----------


## nikiii

Να ζυγίζεσαι το πρωί πριν φας. Αυτή είναι η σωστή μέτρηση

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

@ δελφίνι, τι ηλικία έχεις καταρχάς; Το ρωτάω γιατί ο μεταβολισμός λειτουργεί διαφορετικά σε κάθε ηλικία/δεκαετία ζωής.

----------


## δελφίνι

> @ δελφίνι, τι ηλικία έχεις καταρχάς; Το ρωτάω γιατί ο μεταβολισμός λειτουργεί διαφορετικά σε κάθε ηλικία/δεκαετία ζωής.


39 χρονών είμαι

----------


## Remedy

δεν βαζεις κιλα σε μια μερα, αλλα βαζεις κιλα και μια μερα, φαινονται στην ζυγαρια...
ειναι αρκετα διαφορετικο.
για να βαλεις κιλο σε μια μερα πρεπει να φας περιπου 10000 θερμιδες..

δεν καταλαβαινω την τοση απελπισια εφοσον ηδη εχασες 13 κιλα!
γιατι το θεωρεις τοσο δυσκολο, τωρα? εκεινα πως χαθηκαν?

----------


## Macgyver

> Σήμερα έφαγα 6 τυροπιτάκια το πρωι και 4 κεφτεδάκια με ρύζι και έβαλα 1 κιλό. Δλδ τι πρέπει να τρώω για να μην παχαίνω τίποτα. Πιστεύετε ότι έφαγα πολύ;





Ολγα , ολα αυτα που εφαγες ειναι παχυντικα . Πρεπει ναλλαξεις τροπο διατροφης . Θυμησου τι σουστελνε η τειστ εντ νταιετ , και τρωγε αναλογως . Που να μπαινω τωρα σε λεπτομερειες , ταχουμε ξαναπει αλλωστε . 
Και μην ζυγιζεσαι συνεχεια . Εγω που κανω διαιτα , επιτυχως , δεν ζυγιζομαι ποτε . Τρωω αυτο που πρεπει να φαω , και τελειωνει εκει η ιστορια . 
Αλλα δεν τρωω τηγανητα , ψωμια , και πολλους υδατανθρακες . Κυριως πρωτεινες , και 1.5-2 λιτρα νερο / ημερα , σημαντικο . Και 3-4 μικρα γευματα/ημερα . 
Και χανω κιλα , παροτι δεν κανω γυμναστικη , λογω τραυματισμου .

----------


## δελφίνι

Τώρα άρχισα μία δίαιτα για να δούμε...έχασα ήδη είμαι 78,8

----------


## δελφίνι

> δεν βαζεις κιλα σε μια μερα, αλλα βαζεις κιλα και μια μερα, φαινονται στην ζυγαρια...
> ειναι αρκετα διαφορετικο.
> για να βαλεις κιλο σε μια μερα πρεπει να φας περιπου 10000 θερμιδες..
> 
> δεν καταλαβαινω την τοση απελπισια εφοσον ηδη εχασες 13 κιλα!
> γιατι το θεωρεις τοσο δυσκολο, τωρα? εκεινα πως χαθηκαν?


κόλλησε η ζυγαριά και δεν κατεβαίνει για αυτό

----------


## Remedy

> κόλλησε η ζυγαριά και δεν κατεβαίνει για αυτό


η ζυγαρια, κολλαει συχνα. εσυ δεν θα παραιτεισαι.
ειχε δικιο κι ο μαγκ.
αυτα που εφαγες, ηταν κανονικα σε ποσοτητα αλλα πολυ παχυντικα.κυριως τα τυροπιτακια. να αποφευγεις τα σφολιατοειδη οσο και τα τηγανητα. φαε ενα απλο τοστ με μαυρο ψωμι και γαλοπουλα η ζαμπον κι εναν χυμο. φυσικα ειναι αδυνατον να εβαλες ενα κιλο απο αυτα. ουτε να το σκεφτεσαι

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Εγω ζυγιστηκα σημερα και μονο που δεν φιλησα τον φαρμακοποιο!! Ορκο του πηρα για να μου πει αν παει καλα η ζυγαρια!! 63 κιλα και προχωραμε για 2-3 ακομα!

----------


## Remedy

> Εγω ζυγιστηκα σημερα και μονο που δεν φιλησα τον φαρμακοποιο!! Ορκο του πηρα για να μου πει αν παει καλα η ζυγαρια!! 63 κιλα και προχωραμε για 2-3 ακομα!


ωωωωωωωωωω
μπραβο μνημονιακι!!!!
γερα γερα, γερα με μαρουλοσαλατα!!! :p :p :p

----------


## deus

δελφινι βαλε και κανα μισαςρο ασκησουλα μεσα στην ημερα και θα δεις ακομα πιο γρηγορα αποτελεσματα, λιγο περπατημα και αν μπορεις και τρεξιμο χαλαρο

----------


## Macgyver

> Εγω ζυγιστηκα σημερα και μονο που δεν φιλησα τον φαρμακοποιο!! Ορκο του πηρα για να μου πει αν παει καλα η ζυγαρια!! 63 κιλα και προχωραμε για 2-3 ακομα!




Καλα mnimonio , δεν το ξερεις οτι οι φαρμακοποιοι ' πειραζουν ' τις ζυγαριες , ωστε να ξαναρχεται ο πελατης ???

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Καλα mnimonio , δεν το ξερεις οτι οι φαρμακοποιοι ' πειραζουν ' τις ζυγαριες , ωστε να ξαναρχεται ο πελατης ???

----------


## Macgyver

Ενταξει , πλακιτσα κανω !!!

----------


## δελφίνι

Μνημόνιο τι ύψος έχεις;

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

1.66 δελφίνι.

----------


## Macgyver

Ολγα , στην διαιτα , σε καποια στιγμη κολλαει η ζυγαρια , ειναι φυσιολογικο . Ο οργανισμος προσπαθει να προσαρμοστει στην νεα ταξη πραματων ( στην καινουρια διατροφη ) , και μπορει νασαι κολλημενη μπορει κι ενα μηνα στα ιδια κιλα , και αιφνης , ναρχιζεις να χανεις εκ νεου μαζεμενα τα κιλα . Μουχει συμβει .

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Πείτε κανένα κολπακι οι γνώστες.. Συνδυασμοί τροφών που καίνε λίπος πχ.

----------


## Remedy

> Πείτε κανένα κολπακι οι γνώστες.. Συνδυασμοί τροφών που καίνε λίπος πχ.


πρωτεινες με λαχανικα. στανταρ..

----------


## Remedy

και το πιο χορταστικο τροφιμο για μενα, το αυγο.(αισθημα κορεσμου)

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Δεν είμαι πολύ του κρέατος.. Ψαράκι ναι.. Σήμερα πχ έφαγα μαρουλοσαλατα με 4 κοτομπουκιτσες και νιώθω πλήρης.
Ενταξει δεν ακολουθώ κάποιο πρόγραμμα απλα τρώω μετρημένα και όχι βραδυνό.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Μακάρι να μπορούσα να φάω αυγουλακι!! Άλλα με στέλνει!

----------


## Remedy

> Μακάρι να μπορούσα να φάω αυγουλακι!! Άλλα με στέλνει!


ποιο τμημα? αν κανει να τρως εστω ασπραδια, μπορεις να τρως απεριοριτες ποσοτητες

----------


## Delmem080319a

ΠΡΑΣΙΝΟ ΤΣΑΙ! καθημερινά (κατά προτίμηση σε φύλλα, όχι φακελάκι)

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν είμαι πολύ του κρέατος.. Ψαράκι ναι.. Σήμερα πχ έφαγα μαρουλοσαλατα με 4 κοτομπουκιτσες και νιώθω πλήρης.
> Ενταξει δεν ακολουθώ κάποιο πρόγραμμα απλα τρώω μετρημένα και όχι βραδυνό.


ψαρι και κοτοπουλο ειναι πολυ καλυτερες επιλογες απο το κρεας.
για καψιμο ειναι στανταρ σαλατα με πρωτεινη, αλλα αν θες και να μην πεινασεις γρηγορα, θελει και μια φετουλα μαυρο ψωμακι.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> ποιο τμημα? αν κανει να τρως εστω ασπραδια, μπορεις να τρως απεριοριτες ποσοτητες


Τι να το κάνω το ασπράδι.. Φαντάζομαι ο κρόκος θα με πειράζει. :(

----------


## Remedy

> ΠΡΑΣΙΝΟ ΤΣΑΙ! καθημερινά (κατά προτίμηση σε φύλλα, όχι φακελάκι)


επισης το oolong, αλλα και το ασπρο.

----------


## Remedy

> Τι να το κάνω το ασπράδι.. Φαντάζομαι ο κρόκος θα με πειράζει. :(


το ασπρο ειναι καθαρη πρωτεινη, θερμιδες τιποτε και επιβαρυνση, τιποτε. μπορεις να το κανεις ομελετες με τπτ αλλο που σαρεσει. μανιταρια πιπερια, οτι θες.

----------


## deus

επισης δουλευει και το ποτηρι με στημμενο λεμονι καθε πρωι με αδειο στομαχι

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> επισης δουλευει και το ποτηρι με στημμενο λεμονι καθε πρωι με αδειο στομαχι


Aυτό είναι πιο πολύ αποτοξινωτικό , καλό αλλά...

----------


## Macgyver

Α , ο τομεας μου !!! γιαουρτι 2% , με μελι , ο συνδυασμος βιταμινης B kai ασβεστιου , επιταχυνει τον μεταβολισμο . 
Ψωμι ολικης αλεσης ( οχι πολυσπορο ) , κραταει τα επιπεδα της ινσουλινης σταθερα . Η ινσουλινη διευκολυνει την αποθηκευση λιπους .
Καυτερα , μουσταρδα , πιπεριες , πιπερι , αν τα αντεχεις , περιεχουν καψαικινη , αδυνατιζει . 
Παχια ψαρια , τονος η σολωμος . Δεν παχαινουν . 
Χορτα παντοειδους τυπου , αδυνατιζουν , διοτι ο οργανισμος καταβαλλει μεγαλυτερη προσπαθεια να τα χωνεψει , απο τις θερμιδες που περιεχουν , ιδιως τα σελινα , και βαζε ξυδι , μπολικο , αδυνατιζει , αλλα μην τα πλακωνεις στο λαδι . 
Ξηρους καρπους , αν και εχουν πολλα λιπαρα , με μετρο αδυνατιζουν . Οχι αλατισμενα . 
Τα αυγα που ειπε η ρεμ , μπουχτιζεις . Ντοματες , παλι μπουχτιζεις , με ριγανη , ειναι ισχυρο αντιοξειδωτικο . 
Σε αντιθεση με οτι πιστευεται , η γυμναστικη συμβαλλει μονο ενα 20% στο αδυνατισμα , η διατροφη ειναι καθοριστικη .
Τυρι flair , 4% λιπαρα , καθαρη πρωτεινη . Γαλοπουλα , βραστη η καπνιστη , πασιγνωστη πιστευω . 
Δεν μουρχονται αλλα !!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Α , ο τομεας μου !!! γιαουρτι 2% , με μελι , ο συνδυασμος βιταμινης B kai ασβεστιου , επιταχυνει τον μεταβολισμο . 
> Ψωμι ολικης αλεσης ( οχι πολυσπορο ) , κραταει τα επιπεδα της ινσουλινης σταθερα . Η ινσουλινη διευκολυνει την αποθηκευση λιπους .
> Καυτερα , μουσταρδα , πιπεριες , πιπερι , αν τα αντεχεις , περιεχουν καψαικινη , αδυνατιζει . 
> Παχια ψαρια , τονος η σολωμος . Δεν παχαινουν . 
> Χορτα παντοειδους τυπου , αδυνατιζουν , διοτι ο οργανισμος καταβαλλει μεγαλυτερη προσπαθεια να τα χωνεψει , απο τις θερμιδες που περιεχουν , ιδιως τα σελινα , και βαζε ξυδι , μπολικο , αδυνατιζει , αλλα μην τα πλακωνεις στο λαδι . 
> Ξηρους καρπους , αν και εχουν πολλα λιπαρα , με μετρο αδυνατιζουν . Οχι αλατισμενα . 
> Τα αυγα που ειπε η ρεμ , μπουχτιζεις . Ντοματες , παλι μπουχτιζεις , με ριγανη , ειναι ισχυρο αντιοξειδωτικο . 
> Σε αντιθεση με οτι πιστευεται , η γυμναστικη συμβαλλει μονο ενα 20% στο αδυνατισμα , η διατροφη ειναι καθοριστικη .
> Τυρι flair , 4% λιπαρα , καθαρη πρωτεινη . Γαλοπουλα , βραστη η καπνιστη , πασιγνωστη πιστευω . 
> Δεν μουρχονται αλλα !!!!


Thanks!! Ξεκινησα να παιρνω και β12 και απο οτι διαβασα ρυθμιζει και τον μεταβολισμο.. Ε τωρα καλοκαιρακι ερχεται καμια ντοματουλα θα την φαμε (καθε πραγμα στον καιρο του) .
Η μονη μου ενσταση ειναι στα ψαρια που ανεφερες.. Θελουν μετρο και τα δυο λογω βαρεων μεταλλων που περιεχουν . Οποτε ψηφιζω σαρδελα ή γαυρο !

----------


## Macgyver

> Thanks!! Ξεκινησα να παιρνω και β12 και απο οτι διαβασα ρυθμιζει και τον μεταβολισμο.. Ε τωρα καλοκαιρακι ερχεται καμια ντοματουλα θα την φαμε (καθε πραγμα στον καιρο του) .
> Η μονη μου ενσταση ειναι στα ψαρια που ανεφερες.. Θελουν μετρο και τα δυο λογω βαρεων μεταλλων που περιεχουν . Οποτε ψηφιζω σαρδελα ή γαυρο !



Αληθεια ειναι , τα μεγαλα ψαρια περιεχουν κυριως μολυβδο , και δευτερευοντως καδμιο . Εξαιρετικη η b12 , την παιρνω πρωι , για να εκκινησει ο μεταβολισμος .

----------


## elis

υγρα ειναι αν ειναι λιποσ ειναι 9000 θερμιδεσ που αποθηκευεται σε υγρη μορφη και καιγεται την επομενη μερα αν δε φασ που συνηθωσ δεν πεινασ κι ολασ

----------


## arntaben

Καλησπερα προσπαθω εδω κι αρκετο καιρο να χασω κιλα μονο που δεν ξερω αν τοβκανω με τον σωστο τροπο.υψος 1,67 και τωρινα κιλα 60 επισεισ κανω ιππασια 2 φορες την εβδομαδα και εκανα και τρεξιμο ( θα αρχισω μετα τισ εξετασεισ παλι) πιστευω οτι απο τοτε που το σταματισα πηρα κιλα .τωρα ομως πως να τα χασω? Η λυση ενα γευμα την μερα δεν βοηθα ....

----------


## kerasi

Ενα γευμα την ημερα ειναι καταστροφικο αρναμπεν. Θα πεινας πολυ περισσοτερο. Για περιεγραψε λιγο παραπανω τις διατροφικες σου συνηθειες και θα σου πω.

----------


## arntaben

Λογω σχολείουκαξ φροντιστηριου ( 17 χρονων ειμαι) τρωω σιγουρα πρωινο πχ γαλα- χυμος με δημιτριακα η φρυγανιες μετα μπορω να φαω ξανα το μεσιμερι και το βραδυ .το τελευταιο θελω να το αποφυγω μιας και μου δινει κιλα .ομως αναλογος το τι περιλαμβανει το μεσιμεριανο πειναω η οχι μερικες φορες και αυτο ειναι εναωθεμα που δεν εχω λυσει οπως επεισης και το ελαχιστο νερο που πινω το χειμωνα ενα ποτηρι του κρασιού η και καθολου ενω το καλοκαιρι 1-2 ποτηρια εκτος κι αν εχω προπονιση τοτε 0,5 λιτρα

----------


## kerasi

Mπορεις να τρως κ καποια σνακ ακομα και βραδυνο, απλα να ειναι οσο υγιεινα γινεται. Γενικα τι πιστευεις σου φερνει περισσοτερο βαρος? πχ εχεις κολημμα με τα γλυκα? αναψυκτικα πινεις? τρως μηπως πολλα τηγανιτα ή φαστ φουντ? καπνιζεις?

----------


## arntaben

Μερικες φορες τρωω σφολιατοειδη η ετρωγα δημητριακα το βραδυ .κολλημα εχω τωρα στους χυμους .καπνισμα οχι ποτε δεν καπνιζα

----------


## δελφίνι

Τώρα κάνω μια δίαιτα που έχει ως εξής : το πρωί τρώω ένα τόστ με χαμηλά λιπαρά ζαμπόν και κασέρι, ένα αυγό και ένα καφέ με ζαχαρίνη, το μεσημέρι μια σαλάτα με 2 κουταλιές της σούπας λάδι, 2 φέτες ψωμί και τόνο ή κοτόπουλο και το βράδυ ένα γιαούρτι 2% ή φρούτα όσα θέλω από ένα είδος δλδ μήλα ΄μόνο ή φράουλες μόνο και το σ/κ ότι θέλω. Λέτε να τα χάσω επιτέλους τα κιλά; Την δίαιτα αυτή την έκανε ένας που ήτανε 150 κιλά και έχασε 50... Αλήθεια το αυγό που κάνει καλό;

----------


## δελφίνι

Με την δίαιτα αυτή που κάνω έφτασα από 81,7 στα 77,5 και συνεχίζω!

----------


## δελφίνι

Λοιπόν έκανα την δίαιτα και έφτασα 77.5 και το σ/κ που έτρωγα ότι θέλω έβαλα πολλά κιλά και έφτασα 80... τι γίνεται;

----------


## Jackie

Tι θέλεις να γίνει αφού έτρωγες ό,τι ήθελες; Λογικό επόμενο να πάρεις κιλά. 
Αν θες τη γνώμη μου, άφησε τις δίαιτες και ξεκίνα διατροφή. Βρες τους συνδυασμούς τροφίμων, βάλε λίγη καθημερινή άσκηση στη ζωή σου και με λίγη υπομονή θα καταφέρεις όχι μονο να χάσεις τα παραπάνω κιλά, αλλά και να έχεις πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα στην υγεία σου.
Εχασα δεκαπέντε κιλά σ' ένα χρόνο. Δε βιαζόμουν γιατί όσο γρήγορα τα χάνεις τόσο γρήγορα τα παίρνεις.
Αλλαξα τη διατροφή μου, έβαλα το (δεκάλεπτο) στατικό ποδήλατο στην καθημερινοτητα μου και μέχρι τώρα, μετά από πέντα χρόνια που είμαι στα 55 κιλά, παράπονο δεν έχω.

----------


## δελφίνι

Μπα δεν μπορώ

----------


## Jackie

Ακόμα καλύτερα!

----------


## Macgyver

> Μπα δεν μπορώ




Δεν ειπαμε Ολγα , μονο μια μερα την εβδομαδα ? εγω που δεν γυμναζομαι καθολου αυτο τον καιρο λογω τραυματισμου , χανω γρηγορα κιλα , αλλα ειμαι πειθαρχημενος στην διατροφη μου , και αποφευγω υδατανθρακες ( ρυζι , μακαρονια ,ψωμι ) , και δεν κανω καμμια μερα διαλειμμα . Πολλα χορταρικα τρωγε , οχι ζαχαρες . Αγγελος .

----------


## Remedy

> Λοιπόν έκανα την δίαιτα και έφτασα 77.5 και το σ/κ που έτρωγα ότι θέλω έβαλα πολλά κιλά και έφτασα 80... τι γίνεται;


γινεται αυτο που σου ειχαμε πει εξαρχης .
ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ να τρως ολο το σκ και να μην τα ξαναβαζεις.

μονο ενα γευμα παχυντικο μπορεις να φας ολο το σκ. οχι παραπανω.

----------


## δελφίνι

Αυτό το σ/κ έφαγα πολύ και από 77,5 που είχα κατεβεί μεσοβδόμαδα ανέβηκα πάλι στα 80,3 από εδώ και στο εξής θα προσπαθήσω να μην τρώω τα σ/κ τουλάχιστον μέχρι να κατεβώ στα 70.

----------


## deus

αφου ξερεις τι φταιει και βαζεις κιλα γιατι ρωτας??? να τρως σαλατες πολλες, πρασινες κυριως και ασε τα παχυντικα, ουτε καν 1 μερα την εβδομαδα αφου σε παρασυρει και τρως παραπανω. το καλοκαιρι ολοι χανουμε λογω ζεστης, εκμεταλευσου το

----------


## δελφίνι

Δηλ μπορείς σε 2 μέρες να βάλεις 3 κιλά;

----------


## deus

ναι μπορεις, δεν ειναι λιπος βεβαια αλλα κατακρατησει υγρων. οπως και να χει ομως φαινεται στην ζυγαρια σου και σου ριχνει την ψυχολογια. για να σχηματιστει το λιπος θελει 2 εβδομαδες περιπου. Μην τρως βραδυ λιπαρα παρα μονο σαλατες.

γνωμη μου,
μην ζυγιζεσαι καθημερινα γιατι σου γινεται εμμονη, το αγχος κανει κατακρατηση υγρων, πετα την ζυγαρια, θα ζηγιζεσαι μονο μια φορα την εβδομαδα και μονο πρωι. κοψε τα λιπαρα και αν μπορεις κοψε εντελως τις free dayς γιατι σε καταστεφουν.

----------


## Deleted-member250416

> ναι μπορεις, δεν ειναι λιπος βεβαια αλλα κατακρατησει υγρων. οπως και να χει ομως φαινεται στην ζυγαρια σου και σου ριχνει την ψυχολογια. για να σχηματιστει το λιπος θελει 2 εβδομαδες περιπου. Μην τρως βραδυ λιπαρα παρα μονο σαλατες.
> 
> γνωμη μου,
> μην ζυγιζεσαι καθημερινα γιατι σου γινεται εμμονη, το αγχος κανει κατακρατηση υγρων, πετα την ζυγαρια, θα ζηγιζεσαι μονο μια φορα την εβδομαδα και μονο πρωι. κοψε τα λιπαρα και αν μπορεις κοψε εντελως τις free dayς γιατι σε καταστεφουν.


Αυτό και μπορείς να βάλεις στο πρόγραμμα σου π.χ κάθε Σάββατο μεσημέρι να τρως το αγαπημένο σου φαγητό απ' έξω. Κάτι παχυντικό τελοσπάντων που το θέλεις επειγώντος, για να αντέχεις κιόλας! Σε 2 μέρες αν τρώς ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ παχυντικά, καταστρέφεις τους κόπους των προηγούμενων 5 μερών και είναι κρίμα!

----------


## δελφίνι

Λέτε με αυτήν την δίαιτα που κάνω (εκτός από τα σ/κ) να μην χάνω λίπος αλλά μυϊκό ιστό και υγρά;

----------


## deus

> Λέτε με αυτήν την δίαιτα που κάνω (εκτός από τα σ/κ) να μην χάνω λίπος αλλά μυϊκό ιστό και υγρά;


δεν παιζει αυτο σε καμια περιπτωση, καις μυικο ιστο μονο οταν ΔΕΝ εχεις λιπος να καψεις..
ασε τις δικαιολογιες και στρωσου!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## δελφίνι

> δεν παιζει αυτο σε καμια περιπτωση, καις μυικο ιστο μονο οταν ΔΕΝ εχεις λιπος να καψεις..
> ασε τις δικαιολογιες και στρωσου!!!!!!!!!!!



Σίγουρο αυτό που λες;

----------


## deus

> Σίγουρο αυτό που λες;


Οοου γες!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## δελφίνι

Κοίτα τι λέει εδώ όμως:

http://www.totalfitness.gr/2012/12/xasimo-lipous.html


1. Μην καταναλώνετε πολύ λίγες θερμίδες Εάν λαμβάνετε για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα λιγότερες από 1.200 θερμίδες, δεν θα προσλαμβάνετε όλα τα θρεπτικά στοιχεία που χρειάζεστε και ο οργανισμός σας θα βρίσκεται σε συνεχή κατάσταση κακουχίας και στρες. Αποτέλεσμα; Καύση μυϊκού ιστού, κατακράτηση υγρών και ποσοστιαία αύξηση του σωματικού σας λίπους.
Συμβουλή: Τρώγοντας λιγότερο, δεν θα αδυνατίσετε περισσότερο. Αντίθετα από ένα σημείο κι έπειτα δεν Θα χάσετε ούτε γραμμάριο λίπους! Μην στερείστε λοιπόν το αναγκαίο φαγητό και μην κατεβάζετε πολύ χαμηλά τη θερμιδική σας πρόσληψη. Ελαττώστε σταδιακά τις θερμίδες από τα περιττά (ζωικά λίπη, ζάχαρη και πολύ επεξεργασμένες τροφές) και συνεχίστε να τρώτε ικανοποιητικές ποσότητες απ’ όλα τα χρήσιμα (ανεπεξέργαστες φυτικές τροφές και άπαχες ζωικές τροφές).

2. Μη λαμβάνετε καθημερινά τις ίδιες ακριβώς θερμίδες
Η προγραμματισμένη μεταβολή της θερμιδικής πρόσληψης από μέρα σε μέρα προκαλεί μεγαλύτερη απώλεια λίπους και μικρότερη απώλεια μυϊκού ιστού απ’ ότι μια σταθερά μειωμένη θερμιδική πρόσληψη.
πως να χασω λιπος και οχι μυικη μαζα Συμβουλή: Καθιερώστε κάθε 3-4 μέρες να τρώτε 150-200 θερμίδες παραπάνω από αυτές που έχετε υπολογίσει ή «χαρίστε στον εαυτό σας την επιλογή ενός ελεύθερου γεύματος την εβδομάδα, όπου ναι μεν θα τρώτε με προσοχή, αλλά δεν θα μετράτε και τις θερμίδες μία-μία.

----------


## deus

ντολφιν ο οργανισμος σου δεν ειναι σε κατασταση κακουχιας (πχ. εντονες σωματικες δραστηριοτητες, γυμναστηριο κτλ)
ασε τις δικαιολογιες και στρωσου λεμεεεεε

----------


## δελφίνι

Εγώ πάντως φοβάμαι μήπως καίω μυϊκό ιστό και υγρά με αυτήν την δίαιτα!!!! Είναι κανείς ειδικός εδώ να μας πει;

----------


## restless mind

αν ειχαν μπολικο αλατακι και ηπιες και μπολικο νερακι εχεις κατακρατηση, με μια αποτοξινωσουλα μια μερα απο υδατανθρακες και λιπη θα το χασεις παλι σε μια μερα!
ασε με καιει πολυ αυτο το θεμα και εχω διαβασει τα απαντα! :/

----------


## δελφίνι

Δλδ τα σ/κ που τρώω κάνω κατακρατήσεις;

----------


## deus

> Δλδ τα σ/κ που τρώω κάνω κατακρατήσεις;


Την διαιτα που κανεις στην εδωσε διαιτολογος η στην προτεινε καποιος (μπορει να το εχεις γραψει νωριτερα αλλα δεν θυμαμαι :P)????
αν στην εδωσε διαιτολογος τοτε γιατι δεν ρωτας εκεινον να σου λυσει τις αποριες σου????
αν ο οργανισμος σου εχει συνηθισει σε μια διατροφη με λιγα λιπαρα, οταν θα λαβει ξαφνικα περισσοτερα τοτε θα αντιδρασει και θα κανει κατακρατηση.
Ναι τα σκ που ΤΡΩΣ κανεις κατακρατηση!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haIwRMX1dGc

----------


## δελφίνι

Όχι δεν μου την έδωσε διαιτολόγος!

----------


## Remedy

> Δλδ τα σ/κ που τρώω κάνω κατακρατήσεις;


και τα τρια κιλα που εχασες την μια εβδομαδα και τα τρια κιλα που εβαλες σε 2 μερες, ειχαν πολυ νερο.
ουτε χανεις 3 κιλα λιπος σε μια εβδομαδα, ουτε βαζεις 3 κιλα λιπος σε δυο μερες (εκτος αν φας 30000 θερμιδες).

απο τα 3 κιλα, το λιπος ηταν μονο το ενα. το υπολοιπο ηταν νερο. ισως και λιιιγος μυικος ιστος.
απο τα 3 κιλα που ΕΒΑΛΕΣ σε δυο μερες, το περισσοτερο ηταν νερο, αλλα εβαλες ΚΑΙ λιγο λιπος πισω.
χωρις σιγουρια, ισως ξαναβαλες το μισο κιλο λιπος ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΑΣΕΣ (δεν εχασες τρια κιλα λιπος. δεν γινεται αυτο).
εκτος αν μεσα στο σκ ετρωγες 7000 θερμιδες την ημερα. τοτε, τα εβαλες ολα πισω (τα λιπη)

δηλαδη, προσωπικα υπολογιζω οτι αν δεν χαλασες την διαιτα σημερα, εχασες μισο κιλο λιπος την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα και θα το δεις στην ζυγαρια σου στο τελος της εβδομαδας.
ειναι λιγο ομως και θα χασεις το κουραγιο σου πολυ γρηγορα, αν συνεχισεις να τρως ετσι τα σκ.

----------


## δελφίνι

Όχι θα πάψω να τρώω τα σ/κ! Έχασα 3 κιλά σε 3 βδομάδες και τα έβαλα σε ένα σ/κ αν είναι δυνατόν.

----------


## Remedy

> Όχι θα πάψω να τρώω τα σ/κ! Έχασα 3 κιλά σε 3 βδομάδες και τα έβαλα σε ένα σ/κ αν είναι δυνατόν.


αν σταματησεις μαχαιρι τα σκ, θα τα ξαναχασεις μεσα σε μια εβδομαδα, αυτα που εδειχνε η ζυγαρια.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις καμιά άλλη δίαιτα;
Δες και τη "δίαιτα με μονάδες" από το Ίντερνετ.

----------


## δελφίνι

Μπα με αυτήν βολεύτηκα και την έδωσε γιατρός σε έναν που είναι 150 κιλά...

----------


## Macgyver

> Εγώ πάντως φοβάμαι μήπως καίω μυϊκό ιστό και υγρά με αυτήν την δίαιτα!!!! Είναι κανείς ειδικός εδώ να μας πει;




Σου ειπε αρκετα η ρεμεντυ , αλλα επειδη ασχολουμαι με την ' αθλητικη ' διατροφη , ο οργανισμος πρωτα θα καψει μυς , και μετα λιπος . Επειδη ειμαι σε διαιτα , και προσπαθω να μην χασω τους μυς , που με τοσο κοπο απεκτησα , τρωω μπολικη πρωτεινη στα γευματα μου , τα οποια συνοδευω με χορταρικα η σαλατες . Πινε 6 ποτηρια νερο/ημερα , οπωσδηποτε , τα λιπαρα δεν παχαινουν τοσο , ιδιως τα καλα ( λιπαρα ψαρια , ξηροι καρποι ) οσο οι υδατανθρακες , οι οποιοι προσδιδουν ενεργεια , αλλα να την κανεις τι ? αφου δεν την χρειαζεσαι . Αμα αρχισεις και ψαχουλευεις το ιντερνετ , απλως θα μπερδευτης . Τρωγε απλως λιγοτερο , και ασε τις ' περιπλοκες ' και ' εξωτικες ' διαιτες , ειναι μονο για γνωστες του αντικειμενου , και δεν ανηκεις σε αυτους . Ο πατερας μου , που ειναι ασχετιδης , ενω συνεχισε να τρωει παχυντικα , μειωσε πολυ τις ποσοτητες , και εχασε κανα 10αρι κιλα /χρονο , ειναι και 90 χρ. , που χανεις παρα πολυ δυσκολα κιλα , λογω του απελπιστικα αργου μεταβολισμου . Αντε , μην περιμενεις να χασεις κιλα ' αυριο ' . Θελει υπομονη . Και αυτην την ζυγαρια , αμα ηξερα που μενεις , θα στην εσπαγα . Ε, μα , καθε τρεις και μια ζυγιζεσαι , εχω να ζυγιστω κανα διμηνο .

----------


## deus

> Σου ειπε αρκετα η ρεμεντυ , αλλα επειδη ασχολουμαι με την ' αθλητικη ' διατροφη , ο οργανισμος πρωτα θα καψει μυς , και μετα λιπος . Επειδη ειμαι σε διαιτα , και προσπαθω να μην χασω τους μυς , που με τοσο κοπο απεκτησα , τρωω μπολικη πρωτεινη στα γευματα μου , τα οποια συνοδευω με χορταρικα η σαλατες . Πινε 6 ποτηρια νερο/ημερα , οπωσδηποτε , τα λιπαρα δεν παχαινουν τοσο , ιδιως τα καλα ( λιπαρα ψαρια , ξηροι καρποι ) οσο οι υδατανθρακες , οι οποιοι προσδιδουν ενεργεια , αλλα να την κανεις τι ? αφου δεν την χρειαζεσαι . Αμα αρχισεις και ψαχουλευεις το ιντερνετ , απλως θα μπερδευτης . Τρωγε απλως λιγοτερο , και ασε τις ' περιπλοκες ' και ' εξωτικες ' διαιτες , ειναι μονο για γνωστες του αντικειμενου , και δεν ανηκεις σε αυτους . Ο πατερας μου , που ειναι ασχετιδης , ενω συνεχισε να τρωει παχυντικα , μειωσε πολυ τις ποσοτητες , και εχασε κανα 10αρι κιλα /χρονο , ειναι και 90 χρ. , που χανεις παρα πολυ δυσκολα κιλα , λογω του απελπιστικα αργου μεταβολισμου . Αντε , μην περιμενεις να χασεις κιλα ' αυριο ' . Θελει υπομονη . Και αυτην την ζυγαρια , αμα ηξερα που μενεις , θα στην εσπαγα . Ε, μα , καθε τρεις και μια ζυγιζεσαι , εχω να ζυγιστω κανα διμηνο .


Mac αν γυμναζεσαι τοτε καις μυς επειδη καταπονουντε απο την προπονηση, αν υπαρχει λιπος πρωτα καιγεται εκεινο

----------


## Macgyver

> Mac αν γυμναζεσαι τοτε καις μυς επειδη καταπονουντε απο την προπονηση, αν υπαρχει λιπος πρωτα καιγεται εκεινο



deus , τον 9/14 ειχα ενα τραυματισμο , και δεν γυμναζομαι ακομα . Εκανα οζον , και θα περιμενω κανα μηνα ακομη . Ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον !!

----------


## spiros1981

στο εχω πει πολλες φορες κοριτσι μου:κανε πολυ σεξ!!! και θερμιδες καις,αλλα και δεν ανησυχεις πολυ για αυτες!εσυ δεν ακους!

----------


## Deleted240217a

Το σολιάν σε παχαίνει!! Όλα σχεδόν τα ψυχιατρικά φάρμακα μας παχαίνουν ως παρενέργεια!!

----------


## deus

εχεις σκεφτει οτι μπορει να παιρνεις κιλα επειδη εκλεψες τον γκομενο μιας φιλης σου?????

----------


## δελφίνι

> εχεις σκεφτει οτι μπορει να παιρνεις κιλα επειδη εκλεψες τον γκομενο μιας φιλης σου?????


Μπορεί λόγω των ψυχολογικών να αφέθηκα!

----------


## δελφίνι

Πάντως δεν μπορώ να χάσω έχω μείνει εκεί στα 80.......

----------


## deus

πρεπει να ασκηθεις

αν δεν θελεις ---> πηγαινε στα bodyline 
αν θελεις ---> γραψου γυμναστηριο ή κανε γυμναστικη μονη σου

----------


## Jackie

> εχεις σκεφτει οτι μπορει να παιρνεις κιλα επειδη εκλεψες τον γκομενο μιας φιλης σου?????


Κλαίω.. :D :D :D

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Δελφίνι δοκίμασε να μετράς θερμίδες.

----------


## Remedy

> στο εχω πει πολλες φορες κοριτσι μου:κανε πολυ σεξ!!! και θερμιδες καις,αλλα και δεν ανησυχεις πολυ για αυτες!εσυ δεν ακους!


αχαχαχαχαχαχαχααχχα!!!
ακριβως αυτο, να κανεις! ;)

----------


## δελφίνι

Λέτε να παίρνω τίποτα χάπια αδυνατίσματος;

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Λέτε να παίρνω τίποτα χάπια αδυνατίσματος;


Εγώ λέω όχι. Έπαιρνε ένας γνωστός μου και έχασε πολλά κιλά αλλά μετά έπαθε λευχαιμία και πέθανε. Δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι το έπαθε από τα χάπια αλλά είναι πιθανό. Ο αδελφός μου μία φορά δοκίμασε (και μάλιστα του τα έγραψε γιατρός) και είχε φοβερούς ιλίγγους από την δεύτερη μέρα και τα πέταξε. Νομίζω είναι φάρμακα με πολλές παρενέργειες. 
Υπάρχουν βέβαια και κάποια φυτικά, όπως ο πράσινος καφές σε χάπια. Αλλά αυτά δεν ξέρω πόσο αποτελεσματικά είναι. Νομίζω είναι απλά μία μικρή βοήθεια.

----------


## favvel

παιδιά μπορείτε να μου πείτε κάποιο τρικ για να μην τρώω τόσο πολύ?
τρώω συνέχεια και βάζω κιλά κι εγώ σε μια μέρα αλλά όλως περιέργως εδώ και 2 χρόνια είμαι στα ίδια κιλά ένα πάνω ένα κάτω..
δεν ξέρω πώς τα καταφέρω ενώ τρώω πάρα πολύ μπορεί να πάρω 3 κιλά σε μια βδομάδα αλλά μετά δεν τρώω τόσο πολύ και τα χάνω μετά αρχίζω ξανατρώω τα ξαναπαίρνω μετά τα ξαναχάνω κλπ..κουράστηκαααααα!!!
είμαι τώρα 3 χρόνια σε αυτήν την κατάσταση,από τότε δλδ που έγινα καλά μετά το ψυχωτικό επεισόδιο..
έχω κουραστεί από το πολύ φαί..
να ρωτήσω τα διαλυτικά και ο τόνος πώς μπαίνουνε στο φαι?

είμαι απελπισμένη..δεν ξέρω πώς να γεμίσω τη ζωή μου και από τη βαρεμάρα μου κυρίως,επειδή δλδ δεν έχω τι να κάνω και επειδή βαριέμαι το ρίχνω στο φαι..
αντί να γεμίσω την ώρα μου με δραστηριότητες γεμίζω το στομάχι μου!!
πώς θα ξεφύγω από αυτόν τον κύκλο που έχω παγιδευτεί?

εν τω μεταξύ όταν είμαι μόνη μου στο σπίτι είναι χειρότερα..εκεί τρελαίνομαι απ'την ησυχία και τρώω για να σπάσω την ησυχία και τη βαρεμάρα..
και πολλές φορές περιμένω να φύγουν όλοι από το σπίτι για να φάω..
έχω ξεφύγει!!

τι να κάνω εν τέλει??

----------


## Christina82

Γιατί δεν ξεκινάς μια διατροφή με έναν διατροφολόγο? Θα σε βοηθήσει να μ'αθεις πως να τρέφεσαι σωστά. Πολλοί κάνουν πολλά τραγικά λάθη όπως να τρώνε μια φορά την ημέρα...άλλοι να τρώνε 1 μικρό τυροπιτάκι κάθε μια ώρα ..άλλοι να τρώνε πριν κοιμηθούν...και στο τέλος απορούν γτ μένουν στα ίδια ή γτ παχαίνουν. Επίσης, favvel δεν γίνεται να μην έχεις κάποιο ενδιαφέρον στη ζωή σου...σκέψου! υπάρχουν τόσα πολλά γύρω μας από δραστηριότητες που σίγουρα κάτι από αυτα θα σου αρέσει...Πρέπει να δραστηριοποιηθείς..πρέπει να ενεργοποιήσεις με κάποιον τρόπο τον εαυτό σου...βρες τον! Όσο θα τεμπελιάζεις θα περνάνε τα χρόνια και θα αναρωτέσαι συνεχώς για τα ίδια πράγματα. Μόνο εσύ ξέρεις τον τρόπο..κανείς άλλος! Βρες κάτι που να σε ευχαριστεί..αν δεν ξέρεις τι είναι απλά προσπάθησε να δοκιμάσεις διάφορα και θα βρεις αυτο που ελκύει.

----------


## favvel

σ'ευχαριστώ Christina!όντως περνάν τα χρόνια και είμαι στα ίδια και στα ίδια..και περνάνε γρήγορα τα άτιμα..
έχω δοκιμάσει δυο τρία πράγματα αλλά δεν έμεινα σε κανένα από αυτά..
δεν ξέρω τι θα μου άρεσε..συνήθως ενθουσιάζομαι με μία ιδέα στην αρχή και όταν είναι να καταπιαστώ με αυτό λαγγάω..
έχω στο μυαλό μου από του χρόνου να ξεκινήσω κάτι σαν θεατρικό εργαστήρι που ίσως με βοηθούσε να κοινωνικοποιηθώ και λίγο..

απλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι μέσα μου δεν περιμένω να ζήσω τίποτα παραπάνω από όσα έχω ζήσει μέχρι τώρα..
έχω ζήσει διάφορες έντονες καταστάσεις στο παρελθόν και είναι σαν να μην έχω το λόγο πια και το κίνητρο να ξαναζήσω κάτι ενδιαφέρον..
κι έτσι έχω βολευτεί με τα λίγα,με τα ελάχιστα,τα απολύτως απαραίτητα..
πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι θα μου έδινε χαρά,δεν ξέρω πού να την ψάξω..
στους ανθρώπους?στα βιβλία και στη γνώση?σε δραστηριότητες και χόμπι?στα ζώα?

τα αντιμετωπίζω όλα με κρύα καρδιά και με άδειο μυαλό..ίσως φταίει που έχω περάσει τόσα και που παίρνω ακόμα φάρμακα,μπορεί κι αυτά να σε κάνουν απαθή..μας το'χε πει κι ένας καθηγητής στη σχολή που πάω ότι σε κάνουν απαθή..

Όσο για τη διατροφή είχα ξεκινήσει παλιά διατροφή αρκετές φορές,μόνο μία φορά κατάφερα να την τηρήσω..συνήθως τη χάλαγα..μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο να πειθαρχήσω σε ένα συγκεκριμένο μενού..αισθάνομαι ότι με περιορίζει..
Θα προσπαθήσω για άλλη μια φορά να κάνω μόνη μου διατροφή τώρα το καλοκαίρι,απλά δλδ να μειώσω τις ποσότητες και να κάνω και λίγη άσκηση..

----------


## deus

κανε καμια δραστηριοτητα, ενταξου σε καμια ομαδα πχ ποδηλασια το freeday (αν εισαι απο Αθηνα) για παραδειγμα αριθμει πανω απο 1000 ατομα σε καθε βολτα και θα αθληθεις και θα ανοιξεις τον κοινωνικο σου κυκλο. Επισης υπαρχουν διαφορες εκδρομικες ομαδες οπως η combo που κανει εκδρομες σε ολη την ελλαδα.

----------


## Christina82

Καταλαβαίνω πως νιώθεις...νομίζω οτι οι περισσότεροι έχουμε περάσει από μια τετοια ψυχολογική κατάσταση. Ξεπερνιέται όμως αρκεί να δώσεις χρόνο στον εαυτό σου και μην καθήσεις με σταυρωμένα τα χέρια. Σιγά-σιγά και όλα θα φτιάξουν με λίγη υπομονη αν έχεις. Είναι πολύ θετικό το οτι έχεις μελλοντικές σκέψεις για πράγματα που θα ήθελες να κάνεις..Το κίνητρο για την ζωή θα σου έρθει σιγα σιγά..μην βιάζεσαι και μην απογοητεύεσαι. Ο εαυτό σου θέλει χρόνο..περνάς μια φάση. Μην το βάζεις κάτω και αγωνίσου. Υπάρχει χαρά γύρω μας σε όλα όσα έγραψες...στους ανθρώπους, στα βιβλία,στις γνώσεις,στα ζώα...στα χόμπυ...παντού! αρκεί να βρεις τον εαυτό σου μέσα σε αυτά...Κάνε βήμα βήμα τη φορά...
Όσο για την διατροφή..γνωρίζεις τίποτα γι αυτή? Αν δεν γνωρίζεις μην κάνεις το λάθος να ξεκινήσεις κάτι δικό σου γτ τα αποτελέσματα μπορεί να σε απογοητεύσουν και να σου ρίξουν την ψυχολογία ακόμα περισσότερο... Μπορώ να σου δώσω μερικές συμβουλές αν θες γτ γνωρίζω πράγματα σχετικά με την διατροφή και την γυμναστικη... Επίσης για την γυμναστική επειδή είναι δύσκολο για πολλούς να ασχοληθούν πρέπει να βρεις κάτι που σου αρέσει...εγώ θα σου πρότεινα ομαδικο αερόβιο και για να χάσεις αυτά που θες αλλά και για να βρίσκεσαι σε κόσμο το οποίο βοηθά...Όλα θα πάνε καλά! Λίγη πίστη στον εαυτό σου να έχεις!

----------


## favvel

αχχ ομαδικό αερόβιο είχα ξεκινήσει φέτος (πιλάτες έκανα)..πήγα λίγο στην αρχή και μετά ενώ είχα πληρώσει για ένα εξάμηνο σταμάτησα γύρω στα χριστούγεννα και δεν ξαναπήγα..
δεν είναι ότι δε μου άρεσε είναι ότι δεν είχα καθόλου σταθερή διατροφή,έτρωγα συνέχεια,οπότε συνήθως ήμουνα φαγωμένη και δεν μπορούσα να πάω..
έπειτα τις μέρες που δεν έτρωγα πολύ,ήμουν απογοητευμένη για την κατάστασή μου,σκεφτόμουν ότι με έχει κουράσει η όλη κατάσταση και τα παράταγα..έλεγα και τι νόημα έχει να πάω μια φορά αφού μεθαύριο θα ξαναπέσω στο φαί..
Οπότε το άφησα και καλύτερα γιατί δεν ήμουν έτοιμη να το ξεκινήσω..πρέπει πρώτα να σταθεροποιήσω τη διατροφή μου και μετά να ξαναπάω αν είναι..

Σχετικά με τη διατροφή δεν γνωρίζω πολλά πράγματα αν και υπάρχουν άπειρα να διαβάσω στο ίντερνετ..
Τώρα βρίσκομαι σε φάση που προσπαθώ να κόψω το κρέας..Τρώω τα πάντα εκτός από κρέας δλδ..
Μέχρι στιγμής δεν αισθάνομαι ότι μου λείπει κάτι..Αλλά και πάλι δεν κάνω σωστή διατροφή..

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ που θέλεις να με βοηθήσεις!αν μου δινες κάποια συμβουλή γενική σχετικά με τη διατροφή ή τη γυμναστική θα με βοηθούσε πιστεύω!
πχ να σε ρωτήσω μιας και είναι ευκαρία..για να χάσω κιλά,πρέπει να τρώω υγιεινά και σύμφωνα με αυτά που μας λένε οι διαιτολόγοι?δλδ σαλάτες και κοτόπουλα και ψάρια?
ή μπορώ πχ να αδυνατίσω και με αυτά που τρώω τώρα όποτε θέλω απλά να μειώσω τις ποσότητες?
εγώ βλέπω ότι αδυνατίζω και με αυτά που τρώω τώρα δλδ χάνω έως 3 κιλά αλλά μετά αρχίζω να τρώω πάλι οπότε τα ξαναπαίρνω!
αν συνέχιζα να τρώω λίγο από όλα θα τα έχανα πιστεύεις?και με λίγη άσκηση τώρα το καλοκαίρι?
Αυτό σκέφτομαι να κάνω αλλά φοβάμαι μην απογοητευτώ όπως λες αν δω ότι δεν χάνω..

----------


## Christina82

Να αποφεύγεις το ιντερνετ...υπάρχει παραπληροφόριση. Το pilates δεν είναι αερόβιο. Ο κάθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός και δεν θα πρέπει να ακούς η να παίρνεις διατροφές από άλλους παρά μόνο απο κάποιον διατροφολόγο που σε έχει δει. Μπορώ να σε συμβουλεύσω εννοείται. Για το πως να τρέφεσαι σωστά. Το κρέας είναι λάθος να το κόψεις γτ αυτό μας δίνει δύναμη και μας κρατάει ωστέ να μην πεινάμε...το χρειαζόμαστε. Απλά να αποφεύγεις το κόκκινο και να τρως λευκά κατα κύριο λόγο...Αρχικά πες μου τι τρως και κάθε πότε....

----------


## Deleted240217a

Εγώ επειδή βρίσκομαι στην ίδια κατάσταση με σένα, και στη ζωή γενικότερα αλλά και με τα κιλά έχω θέμα, θα έλεγα να προσαρμόσεις τη δίαιτα στις δικές σου ανάγκες, φυσικά και θα χάσεις άμα τρως λίγο από όλα, εγώ αυτό κάνω όταν κάνω δίαιτα, και άλλοι άνθρωποι. Το να τρώμε υγιεινά είναι μεν στόχος, αλλά αν δεν μπορείς καλύτερα μην πιέζεσαι!

----------


## favvel

ναι κι εγώ αυτό λέω pillow να μην πιέζομαι να τρώω ό,τι θέλω από λίγο γιατί άμα πιεστώ μετά θα μου βγει σε υπερφαγία μετά..
Christina αυτό με το κρέας δεν ξέρω ακόμα τι είναι σωστό..μέχρι στιγμής είμαι καλά χωρίς αυτό και τα άλλα που τρώω με κρατάνε..
Γενικά εγώ έτρωγα πάρα πολύ ψωμί και φρυγανιές..τώρα μου τα'χουν κρύψει τις τελευταίες μέρες οπότε δεν τρώω..αλλά ευτυχώς δεν μου λείπουνε κιόλας..τα έτρωγα επειδή τα έβρισκα μπροστά μου..
Γενικά τρώω ό,τι βρίσκω έτοιμο..δεν κάθομαι να ετοιμάσω το φαγητό εκτός κι αν είναι να μαγειρέψω για όλους..
Το πρωί πίνω καφέ στιγμιαίο με γάλα νουνου και μπισκότα digestive (3-4),μετά τρώω ένα μήλο συνήθως,μετά μια μπανάνα μερικές μέρες,μετά πχ σήμερα έφαγα αμύγδαλα με γιαούρτι πρόβειο με μέλι και σταφίδες(δεν είχα ξαναφάει σταφίδες απλά τις βρήκα μπροστά μου),και τώρα έφαγα πατάτες στο φούρνο ντομάτα,αγγούρι,πιπεριά και θα φάω τώρα και δυο αυγά βραστά..
το βράδυ θα φάω από ένα γλυκό αααα και το πρωί σήμερα έφαγα ένα γλυκάκι..
θα φάω γλυκό το βράδυ γιατί έχει γενέθλια η αδερφή μου και ζελέ και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο!!

----------


## Christina82

Τι ώρες τα τρώς όλα αυτά? Κάθε πότε? Κάθε πόσες ώρες?Αυτά που τρως δεν είναι τόσο σωστά...

----------


## favvel

πχ τον καφέ σήμερα τον ήπια στις 6μιση με τα μπισκότα,μετά στις 8 έφαγα το μήλο,μετά στις 11 έφαγα το γιαούρτι με τα άλλα και τέλος από τις 3μμ με διαστήματα μέχρι τις 4μμ έτρωγα τις πατάτες,την αγγουροντομάτα και τα αυγά..
και τώρα πίνω πάλι καφέ με νουνου..καφέ πίνω 2 φορές τη μέρα γιατί μ'αρέσει..
θα φάω τώρα και λίγη κουβερτούρα που περίσσεψε από το γλυκό που φτιάξαμε..
γενικά σήμερα ήταν μια καλή διατροφική μέρα για μένα..βέβαια εσύ λες πως δεν είναι σωστά αυτά που τρώω αλλά συγκριτικά με τις άλλες μέρες σήμερα τα πάω καλύτερα!
εσύ πώς έχεις στο μυαλό σου δλδ ότι πρέπει να τρώμε?
αυτά που λέει ο διαιτολόγος είναι πολύ περιοριστικά..έτσι αισθάνομαι..ότι πρέπει να κάνω τους τάδε συνδυασμούς τροφίμων,να τρώω ανά 3 ώρες και συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα..

----------


## Macgyver

favvel , τρως , τρως !! μην ακους τους διαιτολογους , θα σε μπερδεψουν . Τρωγε λιγο απ ολα , μην αποκλειεις ομαδες τροφων απο την διατροφη σου . Δωσε περισσοτερο βαρος στις πρωτεινες ( ψαρι , κοτοπουλο χωρις πετσα , αυγα , γιαουρτια 2% , και κρεας αμα θελεις ) . Περιορισε τους υδατανθρακες ( ψωμι , ρυζι , μακαρονια , πατατες ) , το νουνου φροντισε να ειναι 1.5% λιπαρα , κομμενα τα τηγανητα , κομμενα τα γλυκα ( κουβερτουρα τρωγε ) , τρωγε πολλα χοτραρικα , σαλατες , καλο το μηλο , φακες , και δεν υπαρχει λογος να τρως καθε 3 ωρες , ειναι υπερβολη , απλως μην υπερβαινεις τα 4-5 γευματα/ ημερα , 4 ειναι καλα . Πινε 2 λιτρα νερο την ημερα , αδυνατιζει , οχι αναψυκτικα , οχι ζαχαρες , παρε stevia , πουλανε σε σ.μαρκετ . Αλλη απορια ? Αγγελος .

----------


## favvel

χεχεε Άγγελε σ'ευχαριστώ για τις κατατοπιστικές σου συμβουλές!!
κι εγώ πιστεύω οι διαιτολόγοι θα με μπερδέψουν παραπάνω..
γενικά έχω πολλές απορίες για το τι πρέπει να τρώμε..
αλλά γενικά έχω καταλήξει πως το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό της τροφής μας είναι ψυχολογική ανάγκη και πολύ λίγη τροφή χρειαζόμαστε πραγματικά ως σωματική ανάγκη καθαρά..
κι εγώ τρώω από ψυχολογική πείνα..αν καταφέρω να δαμάσω την ψυχολογική μου πείνα πιστεύω θα γίνω πιο υγιής και σωματικά και ψυχικά..

----------


## Macgyver

Aμα θες , εχω κι αλλες ( συμβουλες ) . Καταλαβαινω οτι τρως για ψυχολογικους λογους , οι περισσοτεροι γι αυτο τρωνε . Βεβαια αμα εισαι ασχετη απο διατροφη , δυσκολευει το πραμα . Παντως , αμα τρως σωστα , μπορεις να φας και λιγο παραπανω . Αμα θες ψωμι , παρε ΟΛΙΚΗΣ ΑΛΕΣΗΣ , κραταει τα επιπεδα της ινσουλινης χαμηλα = δεν παχαινει . Πινε το νερο πριν τα γευματα , ωστε να μπουχτιζεις . Τρωγε ντοματες , αυγα βραστα , και τα δυο μπουχτιζουν , και δεν παχαινουν . Η σαλατουλα παντως απαραιτητη ( η χορτα , η λαχανο ) . Σου ειπα να τρως παραπανω πρωτεινες , γιατι αλλιως ο οργανισμος , θα αρχισει να καιει μυς , αντι για λιπος .

----------


## elis

το να βαλεισ κιλα σε μια μερα ειναι ευκολο βαλε αμα μπορεισ μια μερα σε κατι κιλα

----------


## favvel

elis τι λες πάλι?να βάλω κιλά σε κάτι..βάζω κιλά στο σώμα μου!αυτό λέω..
Άγγελε..πρώτα καίει τους υδατάνθρακες?μετά το λίπος και μετά τις πρωτεϊνες?κάτι τέτοιο έχω καταλάβει..αν είναι έτσι έχω αρκετό λίπος για να κάψει πρώτα πριν κάψει τις πρωτεϊνες..

----------


## Macgyver

> Άγγελε..πρώτα καίει τους υδατάνθρακες?μετά το λίπος και μετά τις πρωτεϊνες?κάτι τέτοιο έχω καταλάβει..αν είναι έτσι έχω αρκετό λίπος για να κάψει πρώτα πριν κάψει τις πρωτεϊνες..



favvel , αυτο προσπαθω να σου δωσω να καταλαβεις . Τρωγωντας παραπανω πρωτεινες , ' ταιζεις ' τους μυς σου , συν οτι οι πρωτεινες δινουν ενα αισθημα πληροτητας ( χορτασμου ) , και ο οργανισμος αναγκαστικα θα στραφει στην καταναλωση του σωματικου σου λιπους . Αλλιως , η φυσικη ταση του οργανισμου , ειναι πρωτα να καταναλωσει μυς , και τελευταιο το λιπος . Τρωγωντας πρωτεινες εξτρα , το αποφευγεις αυτο . Οι υδατανθρακες το μονο που δινουν ειναι ενεργεια , ενω οι πρωτεινες , μυς . Αυτα τα ξερω , διοτι γυμναζομαι με βαρη καμμια 25αρια χρονια , και εχω διαβασει/μαθει παρα πολλα πραματα για την διατροφη , και μαθαινω ακομα .
Στο διευκρινιζω αυτο , γιατι γραφεις οτι ο οργανισμος καταναλωνει υδατανθρακες , δεν παει ετσι . Και συνεχιζεις γραφοντας οτι ο οργανισμος μετα καει λιπος και μετα πρωτεινες . Δεν καιει ο οργανισμος πρωτεινες , καιει μυς , οι οποιοι φτιαχνονται απο τις πρωτεινες . Το λιπος δημιουργειται απο τις εξτρα θερμιδες που καταναλωνεις + λαθος διατροφη + ελλειψη ασκησης , πχ ελλειψη περπατηματος .
Σε αντιθεση με οτι πιστευεται , η ασκηση ειναι μονο 20% υπευθυνη για την απωλεια κιλων , και το 80% ειναι σωστη διατροφη .

----------


## Christina82

Πρέπει να τρως ανα 3-4 ώρες ασυζητητη για να μην πεινάς! Και ΟΧΙ ανα 1 με 2 ώρες γτ παχαίνει. Οι διαιοτολόγοι ειναι μια καλή λύση για ανθρώπους σαν εσένα...θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ. Δεν ξέρω γτ τους έχεις τόσο άσχημα στο μυαλό σου. Ο διαιτολόγος θα σου βάλει τροφές τις οποίες μπορείς να τρως ευχάριστα, να μην πεινάς και να τρως σωστα..δεν σε περιορίζει παρα μόνο τα τηγανιτά και τα γλυκά οπού αυτό εννοείται. Θα σου φτιάξει μια διατροφή στα μέτρα σου ανάλογα τα κιλά που είσαι..τους στόχους σου..τις διατροφικές σου συνήθειες..ιατρικό ιστορικό κλπ.
Στο επόμενο μνμ θα σου γράψω περίπου πως πρέπει να τρώμε αλλά ξεκαθαρίζω οτι είναι ενδεικτικό γτ δεν ξέρω λεπτομέρειες για σένα και το βάρος σου.

----------


## Christina82

Πρωινο:
1 τοστ με 1 ποτήρι γάλα ή δημητριακά με 1 ποτήρι γάλα
Δεκατιανό:
1 φρούτο
Μεσημεριανό:
1 μερίδα κοτόπουλο (οποιοδήποτε μέρος του και μαγειρεμένο χωρίς την πέτσα)/1 μερίδα ψάρι/1 μερίδα μπιφτέκια + 1 πιάτο σαλάτα + 1 φρυγανιά και τυρί φέτα (όσο 1 σπιρτόκουτο/30gr)
λαδερα(οτι σου αρέσει) 2 φορές την εβδομάδα σε διαφορετικές μέρες +μισό πιάτο σαλάτα + μιαμιση φέτα ψωμί + τυρί φέτα (30γρ.)
Μια φορά την εβδομάδα κόκκινο κρέας
Στην σαλάτα 3 κουταλιές λάδι
Στα μπιφτέκια καθόλου λάδι αλλά μπορείς να το συνοδεύσεις με λεμόνι ή όση μουστάρδα θέλεις.
Δεκατιανό:
1 φρούτο
Βραδυνo:
1 τοστ με γάλα ή δημητριακά (8-10 κουταλιές) ή γιαούρτι 2% με 2 κουταλιές δημητριακά και 1 κουταλάκι μέλι ή την μισή ποσότητα του μεσημεριανού σου εκτός απο τις ημέρες που θα φας λαδερα.

Απορίες?

----------


## kerasi

Πολυ καλες ιδεες Χριστινα και χορταστικο το βλεπω, μπραβο σου!

----------


## Christina82

Kerasaki είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα και δεν χρειάζεται να πεινάς για να χάσεις κιλά η απλά να διατηρηθείς σε αυτά που είσαι με μια καλή διατροφή... καλό για την υγεία μας είναι! Απλά πολλοί άνθρωποι δεν ξέρουν πως τι και πότε να τρώνε και έτσι χάνουν την μπάλα..

----------


## δελφίνι

Δεν ξέρω τι με έχει πιάσει. Έχω παρατήσει την δίαιτα και το έχω ρίξει στο πολύ φαΐ ....θέλω να ξαναρχίσω δίαιτα και δεν μπορώ . Σκέφτομαι να κάνω tast and diet αλλά είναι πολλά τα χρήματα. Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να χάσω αυτά τα 20 κιλά για να βλέπομαι γιατί τώρα δεν βλέπομαι. Τι να κάνω;

----------


## Christina82

> Δεν ξέρω τι με έχει πιάσει. Έχω παρατήσει την δίαιτα και το έχω ρίξει στο πολύ φαΐ ....θέλω να ξαναρχίσω δίαιτα και δεν μπορώ . Σκέφτομαι να κάνω tast and diet αλλά είναι πολλά τα χρήματα. Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να χάσω αυτά τα 20 κιλά για να βλέπομαι γιατί τώρα δεν βλέπομαι. Τι να κάνω;


Μάλλον δεν σε βοήθησα ή αρνήσε να μπείς στη διαδικασία γτ μάλλον δεν είσαι έτοιμη. Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος αλλά μάλλον τα θέλεις όλα έτοιμα χωρίς να κοπιάσεις ιδιαίτερα...όμως εκεί είναι η ουσία. Οτι και να κάνουμε στη ζωή μας αξία έχει να κοπιάσουμε και λίγο και μετά θα είμαστε περήφανοι με τον εαυτό μας οτι τα καταφέραμε...Όταν λοιπόν θα είσαι έτοιμη να δεχτείς τότε ξεκίνα το οτιδήποτε. Τώρα οτι και να κάνεις θα τα κάνεις μισα ή με μισή καρδιά.. Αυτα λοιπόν καταλαβαίνω από το τελευταίο σου μνμ... Συγνώμη αν κάνω λάθος! Σου εύχομαι να βρεις βοήθεια όταν πραγματικά θα μπορείς να την δεχτείς... Τώρα είσαι τόσο εγκλωβισμένη που δεν είσαι ανοιχτή...
Σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα!

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Δεν ξέρω τι με έχει πιάσει. Έχω παρατήσει την δίαιτα και το έχω ρίξει στο πολύ φαΐ ....θέλω να ξαναρχίσω δίαιτα και δεν μπορώ . Σκέφτομαι να κάνω tast and diet αλλά είναι πολλά τα χρήματα. Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να χάσω αυτά τα 20 κιλά για να βλέπομαι γιατί τώρα δεν βλέπομαι. Τι να κάνω;


Βγες από το σπίτι και περπάτησε για βόλτα ή σε διάφορες δουλειές. Βοηθάει.

----------


## deus

> Kerasaki είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα και δεν χρειάζεται να πεινάς για να χάσεις κιλά η απλά να διατηρηθείς σε αυτά που είσαι με μια καλή διατροφή... καλό για την υγεία μας είναι! Απλά πολλοί άνθρωποι δεν ξέρουν πως τι και πότε να τρώνε και έτσι χάνουν την μπάλα..


βασικο θεμα (εκτος απο την διαθεση) ειναι και ο χρονος που εχει καποιος για να μαγειρεψει αυτα που πρεπει για μια σωστη διατροφη. Το τζανκ φουντ αποτελει λυση σε πολλους που δεν εχουν ελευθερο χρονο για μαγειρεματα (κυριως οι εργενηδες)

----------


## Christina82

> βασικο θεμα (εκτος απο την διαθεση) ειναι και ο χρονος που εχει καποιος για να μαγειρεψει αυτα που πρεπει για μια σωστη διατροφη. Το τζανκ φουντ αποτελει λυση σε πολλους που δεν εχουν ελευθερο χρονο για μαγειρεματα (κυριως οι εργενηδες)


Κάνεις λάθος! Αν θες βρίσκεις χρόνο να μαγειρέψεις...όπως εγώ. Έχω φουλ πρόγραμμα κι όμως θα βρώ τρόπο να κάνω την διατροφή μου σωστα. Δλδ δεν μπορείς να μαγειρέψεις 2 μπιφτέκια ή 1 ψάρι??? πόσο δύσκολο είναικαι πόσο χρόνο θα σου φάει??? Γιατί βάζεται εμπόδια στον εαυτό σας που δεν υπάρχουν?Μόνο το μυαλό μας μπορεί να μας εμποδισει και όχι ο χρόνος...

----------


## deus

συμφωνω, αν εισαι ομως κουρασμενος πως θα βρεις την διαθεση να μαγειρεψεις? ημουν 67 κιλα και εχω ανεβει στα 75 επειδη δεν εχω χρονο-διαθεση (λογω κουρασης) να μαγειρεψω

----------


## δελφίνι

> συμφωνω, αν εισαι ομως κουρασμενος πως θα βρεις την διαθεση να μαγειρεψεις? ημουν 67 κιλα και εχω ανεβει στα 75 επειδη δεν εχω χρονο-διαθεση (λογω κουρασης) να μαγειρεψω


γιατί εργάζεσαι; τι δουλειά κάνεις;

----------


## Christina82

> συμφωνω, αν εισαι ομως κουρασμενος πως θα βρεις την διαθεση να μαγειρεψεις? ημουν 67 κιλα και εχω ανεβει στα 75 επειδη δεν εχω χρονο-διαθεση (λογω κουρασης) να μαγειρεψω


Εγώ διάθεση έχω και μόνο που κάνω κάτι καλό για μένα. Τον χρόνο τον βρίσκεις. Δεν είναι δύσκολο να φτιάξει κοτόπουλο, ψάρι ή μπιφτέκια. Ή τα φτιάχνεις από το βράδυ ή μια ώρα που θα καθήσεις και το βάζεις στο φούρνο να γίνει...δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι από πάνω του...Αν δεν έχεις διάθεση τότε δεν έχεις χρόνο. Αν έχεις διάθεση χρόνος υπάρχει. Άρα πρώτα από όλα βρειτε την διάθεση και το κίνητρο...

----------


## deus

> Εγώ διάθεση έχω και μόνο που κάνω κάτι καλό για μένα. Τον χρόνο τον βρίσκεις. Δεν είναι δύσκολο να φτιάξει κοτόπουλο, ψάρι ή μπιφτέκια. Ή τα φτιάχνεις από το βράδυ ή μια ώρα που θα καθήσεις και το βάζεις στο φούρνο να γίνει...δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι από πάνω του...Αν δεν έχεις διάθεση τότε δεν έχεις χρόνο. Αν έχεις διάθεση χρόνος υπάρχει. Άρα πρώτα από όλα βρειτε την διάθεση και το κίνητρο...


βασικα δεν εχω διαθεση να καθαρισω αυτα που λερωσα για να μαγειρεψω. Στα 67 κιλα μου ημουν πολυ γυμνασμενος με προσεγμενη τερμα την διατροφη μου, ετρωγα μαγειρεμενα φαγητα στον ατμο, τωρα λογω αυξημενων υποχρεωσεων βλεπω τον ατμομαγειρα να καθεται :P




> γιατί εργάζεσαι; τι δουλειά κάνεις;


ντολφιν ναι εργαζομαι, μηχανικος δικτυων υπολογιστων ειμαι

----------


## Christina82

deus δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις οτι έκανες κάποτε και δεν χρειάζεται να κάνουμε υπερβολές...υγιεινή διατροφη ναι αλλά με όρια. Το καθάρισμα κάντο άλλη στιγμή..χαλάρωσε και κάνε το κάποια στιγμή...είναι απλά αυτά τα φαγητά,δεν έχουν μεγάλη διαδικασία και ούτε λερώνεις πολύ όσο άλλα...Σου εύχομαι να βρεις την διάθεση να μαγειρεύεις ξανα!

----------


## Christina82

deus αν τρως έξω προτιμησε να τρως όσο πιο υγιεινα γίνεται...μια σαλάτα με καλαμάκια κοτόπουλο...ή πιτα σουβλάκι με αλάδωτη πιτα,κοτόπουλο και χωρίς σως ή πατάτες..υπάρχουν τρόποι!

----------


## Macgyver

> ! Απλά πολλοί άνθρωποι δεν ξέρουν πως τι και πότε να τρώνε και έτσι χάνουν την μπάλα..




Bρε παιδια , δεν χρειαζονται ειδικες γνωσεις , μην το κανουμε επιστημη . Ο πατερας μου , 90 χρ. , ασχετος απο διατροφες και λοιπα , απλως μειωσε τις ποσοτητες φαγητου , και σενα χρονο εχασε 10 κιλα , τρωγωντας και ζαχαρες , και τηγανητα , αλλα λιγο . Αλλα παραμενει δραστηριος , δεν καθεται ολημερις .

----------


## Christina82

> Bρε παιδια , δεν χρειαζονται ειδικες γνωσεις , μην το κανουμε επιστημη . Ο πατερας μου , 90 χρ. , ασχετος απο διατροφες και λοιπα , απλως μειωσε τις ποσοτητες φαγητου , και σενα χρονο εχασε 10 κιλα , τρωγωντας και ζαχαρες , και τηγανητα , αλλα λιγο . Αλλα παραμενει δραστηριος , δεν καθεται ολημερις .


Ένας δραστήριος άνθρωπος δεν έχει πρόβλημα να τρώει τα πάντα. Μιλάμε για υγιεινη διατροφή όμως και για ανθρώπους που έχουν πρόβλημα να μειώσουν το φαγητό και που δεν είναι δραστήριοι. Εδω χρειάζεται η επιστήμη ή τα κόλπα διατροφής ωστε να μην πεινας και να χάσεις κιλά ή έστω για καλή υγεία. Μπορεί ο καθένας να τρώει τα πάντα με μέτρο. Το μέτρο και η πειθαρχία σε κάποιους ανθρώπους δεν υπάρχουν και χρειάζονται βοήθεια. Υπάρχει και η επιλογή να τρως υγιεινά τις 6 μέρες και την 7η να φας οτι θες..τηγανιτα, γλυκά κλπ

----------


## elis

δλδ ρε δελφινι αν ησουν παντρεμενη θα ησουν αδυνατη;

----------


## Macgyver

> Ένας δραστήριος άνθρωπος δεν έχει πρόβλημα να τρώει τα πάντα. Μιλάμε για υγιεινη διατροφή όμως και για ανθρώπους που έχουν πρόβλημα να μειώσουν το φαγητό και που δεν είναι δραστήριοι. . Μπορεί ο καθένας να τρώει τα πάντα με μέτρο. Το μέτρο και η πειθαρχία σε κάποιους ανθρώπους δεν υπάρχουν και χρειάζονται βοήθεια. κλπ



Φυσικα θα συμφωνησω σε αυτα . Για την 6η -7η μερα , χμμμμ , θα πρεπει να διαφωνησω , διοτι ειναι μια παγιδα που μπορει να σου χαλασει οτι εφτιαξες τις λοιπες 5 μερες ( ευκολα παρερμηνευεται το ' οτι θες ' ) . 
Τελοσπαντων , οτι νομιζει ο καθενας τελικα , εκει καταληγουμε . 
Δεν πιστευω στις διαιτες , πιστευω στο μετρο .

----------


## Macgyver

> δλδ ρε δελφινι αν ησουν παντρεμενη θα ησουν αδυνατη;


Να το παρουμε αναποδα ? αν ησουν αδυνατη , θα ησουν παντρεμενη ? [......]

----------


## Christina82

> Φυσικα θα συμφωνησω σε αυτα . Για την 6η -7η μερα , χμμμμ , θα πρεπει να διαφωνησω , διοτι ειναι μια παγιδα που μπορει να σου χαλασει οτι εφτιαξες τις λοιπες 5 μερες ( ευκολα παρερμηνευεται το ' οτι θες ' ) . 
> Τελοσπαντων , οτι νομιζει ο καθενας τελικα , εκει καταληγουμε . 
> Δεν πιστευω στις διαιτες , πιστευω στο μετρο .


Δεν μίλησα ποτέ για δίαιτα αλλά για διατροφή..Επίσης ο κάθε οργανισμός αντιδρά διαφορετικά και δεν σημαίνει οτι οτι ισχύει για έναν ισχύει για όλους..

----------


## Macgyver

> Δεν μίλησα ποτέ για δίαιτα αλλά για διατροφή..Επίσης ο κάθε οργανισμός αντιδρά διαφορετικά και δεν σημαίνει οτι οτι ισχύει για έναν ισχύει για όλους..




ΟΚ, να διαφωνησω μαζι σου για το αν ο καθενας αντιδρα διαφορετικα ? οχι , βεβαια . Ετσι νομιζω εγω , αλλιως νομιζεις εσυ . Και τα περι δυσανεξιας τροφιμων , ειναι επινοησεις των διατροφολογων ( καινουριο φρουτο ) για να τα κονομανε . Δεν θα κατσω να κανω αναλυση , τι νοημα θα ειχε ? για να βγω εγω ο σωστος ? ειμαι απο αλλη εποχη ( μαλλον αλλο πλανητη ! ) . Αν βαζεις περισσοτερα αποσα καταναλωνεις , παχαινεις . Αλλωστε ποτε στην ιστορια ο ανθρωπος ειχε προσβαση σε τοση ποικιλια τροφιμων . Το 1978 , υπηρχαν 2 σ.μαρκετ στην Αθηνα , ενα του Μαρινοπουλου στους Αμπελοκηπους , και ενα στην ιδια περιοχη του Βασιλοπουλου . Δεν υπηρχε ουτε junk , ουτε γρηγορο φαγητο , ουτε ντελιβερυ . Μονο μπακαλικα . Βεβαια δεν υπηρχαν ουτε υπερβαροι . Ζουμε ενα ειδος παρακμης , σε ολους τους τομεις . Διαπροσωπικες σχεσεις , τροπο διασκεδασης , φαγητο , υπερκαταναλωση υλικων αγαθων , τροπο μετακινησης και παρεπομενο , ψυχικες διαταραχες , αγνωστες προ 35 ετων . Τι ψαχνεις τωρα ? 
Ο πολιτισμος , κατ ευφημισμον εχει κανει βηματα προς τα εμπρος , στην ουσια πισω πηγαμε . Επειδη η τεχνολογια εκανε αλματα ? αυτο δεν συνιστα πολιτισμο . Για να δανειστω μια φραση του Αινσταιν ' αν υπαρχει εστω και ενα παιδι στον κοσμο που συνεχιζει να πειναει , θα θεωρησω οτι ο πολιτισμος δεν εχει κανει ουτεενα βημα εμπρος ' . 
Καλυτερες εποχες τοτε , και ατυχοι οσοι δεν τις ζησανε . Υπηρχε διασκεδαση πραματικη , αργοι ρυθμοι , δουλειες αφθονες , οχι μπουλιιν , ξεγνοιασια γενικως . Και ελαχιστα υλικα αγαθα ηταν απαραιτητα , οχι το χαλι το σημερινο με τα αι-φοουν των 500-1000 ευρω , ουτε υπολογιστες να κλεινεται ο καθενας στο καβουκι του , ουτε , ουτε , ουτε , ουτε . Aυτο δεν σημαινει οτι τωρα δεν μπορεις να περασεις καλα . Μπορεις , αν παψεις να ακολουθης το ( αρρωστο ) ρευμα της εποχης , και τα παρελκομενα του . 
Ενας ρομαντικος ...............ο angelos61 , αγαπητη christine82 .

----------


## Jackie

Macgyver συμφωνώ σε πολλά μαζί σου, αλλά πιστεύω πως τα ωραιοποιείς λιγάκι.
Οπως ωραιοποιούμε τα περασμένα χρόνια μας, όπως τα παιδιά μας θα νοσταλγούν αντίστοιχα τη σημερινή εποχή παρ' όλη την κρίση και τη σκληρότητα της σημερινής ζωής.
Τα θυμάμαι κι εγώ αυτά που λες, αλλά μπουλινγκ για παράδειγμα, υπήρχε και τότε στα σχολεία, θυμάσαι τους νταήδες; εγώ τους έχω ζήσει μια χαρά τότε, τους βλέπω και σημερα. Το όνομα αλλάζει η συμπεριφορά παραμενει ή ίδια. 'Η ξεχνάς τις φάπες απ' τους δασκάλους και τη σκληρότητα των καθηγητών σε κακούς μαθητές;
Και υπέρβαροι υπήρχαν, πως δεν υπήρχαν! Και ψυχικές διαταραχές κι απ' όλα τα καλά υπήρχαν. Απλά ο κόσμος τότε τα έκρυβε.
Ομως ήμασταν νέοι (τότε) και σαφώς *όλα* ήταν καλύτερα..

----------


## δελφίνι

Πολύ σωστά Μαγκάιβερ, ωραία τα παλιά τα χρόνια πιο ξέγνοιαστα.... Μακάρι να μην περνούσανε ποτέ..... Πάντα έτσι να ήτανε στην Ελλάδα μας! Τότε εκείνη την εποχή ήμουνα και εγώ μικρή και είχα πολύ καλό μεταβολισμό, έτρεχα και συνέχεια εδώ και εκεί και ήμουνα πολύ ωραία και αδύνατη. Χαιρόμουνα με το παραμικρό και η ζωή κυλούσε σαν νεράκι ευχάριστα και χαρούμενα. Κοιμόμασταν με τις πόρτες ανοιχτές τουλάχιστον εδώ στην Ελλάδα δεν είχανε μπει οι ξένοι στην Ελλάδα και δεν είχαμε εγκλήματα και κλεψιές όλα ήτανε αγνά και δεν θέλω να ακουστεί ρατσιστικό αυτό γιατί δεν είμαι ρατσίστρια.

----------


## Macgyver

> Macgyver συμφωνώ σε πολλά μαζί σου, αλλά πιστεύω πως τα ωραιοποιείς λιγάκι.
> Οπως ωραιοποιούμε τα περασμένα χρόνια μας, όπως τα παιδιά μας θα νοσταλγούν αντίστοιχα τη σημερινή εποχή παρ' όλη την κρίση και τη σκληρότητα της σημερινής ζωής.
> Τα θυμάμαι κι εγώ αυτά που λες, αλλά μπουλινγκ για παράδειγμα, υπήρχε και τότε στα σχολεία, θυμάσαι τους νταήδες; εγώ τους έχω ζήσει μια χαρά τότε, τους βλέπω και σημερα. Το όνομα αλλάζει η συμπεριφορά παραμενει ή ίδια. 'Η ξεχνάς τις φάπες απ' τους δασκάλους και τη σκληρότητα των καθηγητών σε κακούς μαθητές;
> Και υπέρβαροι υπήρχαν, πως δεν υπήρχαν! Και ψυχικές διαταραχές κι απ' όλα τα καλά υπήρχαν. Απλά ο κόσμος τότε τα έκρυβε.
> Ομως ήμασταν νέοι (τότε) και σαφώς *όλα* ήταν καλύτερα..


Aγαπητη Jackie , δεν ωραιοποιω τιποτα , ειμαι 53.5 , δεν εχω οικονομικα προβληματα , συνεχιζω και γυμναζομαι με τα ιδια βαρη οπως παλια , εχω τις μοτοσυκλεττες μου , δλδ καμμια σχεση με τον κλασσικο 50αρη . Ειμαι απολυτως αντικειμενικος , εχω συμβιβαστει με την ιδεα της ηλικιας μου , αλλα τα 80ς , εχουν μεινει στην ιστορια ως η καλυτερη 10ετια των τελευταιων 50 ετων . Μπουλιιν ΔΕΝ υπηρχε , ειχα αλλαξει και 2 σχολεια , οχι ακριβα , ναι , οι καθηγητες ειχαν το πανω χερι , επεφτε και καμμια φαπα , και καλως , δεν υπηρχε αυτη η σημερινη ασυδοσια των παιδιων . Εχω τον κολλητο μου , δασκαλο σε σχολειο , συνομηλικο , και επιβεβαιωνει τα λεγομενα μου . Η παχυσαρκια ναι μεν υπηρχε , αλλα σε πολυ περορισμενη κλιμακα , αρκει να δεις ενα ντοκυμαντερ της εποχης , αφου δεν αρκουν αυτα που ισχυριζομαι . Ειμασταν μια παρεα 40-50 παιδιων , στα 20-25 μας , ουδεις επινε αλκοολ , η σημερινη μαστιγα , ναρκωτικα υπηρχαν μεν ( σε μικρη κλιμακα ) , η λεξη καταθλιψη ητο αγνωστη . Πως ναχεις καταθλιψη , σε μια χωρα , που υπηρχαν παντου δουλειες , υπηρχε πραματικη διασκεδαση , χορος , οχι σαν το σημερινο χαλι , που ολοι ειναι πιωμενοι στα μπαρ ( τους βλεπω τα βραδια στο Χαλανδρι , μενω κοντα ) , η στεκονται και κοιτανε ο ενας τον αλλον μενα ποτο στο χερι . 
Τελοσπαντων , μαλλον εισαι νεωτερη μου , και δεν εζησες αυτα που εζησα εγω . Ουτε νταηδες , ουτε ψυχικες διαταραχες . Δεν χρειαζοταν να σκιζεσαι στο διαβασμα στο σχολειο , ειχαμε αφθονο ελευθερο χρονο . Δεν θαθελα να γυρισω στην τοτε ηλικια , μου αρεσει και τωρα . Οπωσδηποτε συμβαλλει σε αυτο η οικονομικη ανεση , οτι δεν εχω υποχρεωσεις ( ανυπαντρος γαρ ) , αλλα τον τροπο ζωης που επιθυμω να ζησω , θα τον βρω μονο σενα νησι , πχ Ροδος η Παρος , οπου και σκοπευω καποια στιγμη να μετοικησω . 
Ακριβως οπως τα γραφω . Δεν υπερβαλλω σε τιποτα , κι οταν μου περασει κι εντελως η κτθλψη ( ναι , εχω αυτον τον βραχνα ) , θαμαι οπως παλια . 
Χαιρετισμους , jackie , Aγγελος . 

Χαιρετω και την φιλτατη Ολγα ( η Δελφινι ) !!!!

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Συμφωνώ με Macgyver και δελφίνι.

----------


## elis

συμφωνω με ολουσ καποιοι τα βλεπανε ενω καποιοι δεν τα βλεπανε γτ γενικοτερα το κλιμα ηταν καλο 
τωρα αλλαξε το κλιμα και τα βλεπουμε πιο πολυ

----------


## Christina82

> ΟΚ, να διαφωνησω μαζι σου για το αν ο καθενας αντιδρα διαφορετικα ? οχι , βεβαια . Ετσι νομιζω εγω , αλλιως νομιζεις εσυ . Και τα περι δυσανεξιας τροφιμων , ειναι επινοησεις των διατροφολογων ( καινουριο φρουτο ) για να τα κονομανε . Δεν θα κατσω να κανω αναλυση , τι νοημα θα ειχε ? για να βγω εγω ο σωστος ? ειμαι απο αλλη εποχη ( μαλλον αλλο πλανητη ! ) . Αν βαζεις περισσοτερα αποσα καταναλωνεις , παχαινεις . Αλλωστε ποτε στην ιστορια ο ανθρωπος ειχε προσβαση σε τοση ποικιλια τροφιμων . Το 1978 , υπηρχαν 2 σ.μαρκετ στην Αθηνα , ενα του Μαρινοπουλου στους Αμπελοκηπους , και ενα στην ιδια περιοχη του Βασιλοπουλου . Δεν υπηρχε ουτε junk , ουτε γρηγορο φαγητο , ουτε ντελιβερυ . Μονο μπακαλικα . Βεβαια δεν υπηρχαν ουτε υπερβαροι . Ζουμε ενα ειδος παρακμης , σε ολους τους τομεις . Διαπροσωπικες σχεσεις , τροπο διασκεδασης , φαγητο , υπερκαταναλωση υλικων αγαθων , τροπο μετακινησης και παρεπομενο , ψυχικες διαταραχες , αγνωστες προ 35 ετων . Τι ψαχνεις τωρα ? 
> Ο πολιτισμος , κατ ευφημισμον εχει κανει βηματα προς τα εμπρος , στην ουσια πισω πηγαμε . Επειδη η τεχνολογια εκανε αλματα ? αυτο δεν συνιστα πολιτισμο . Για να δανειστω μια φραση του Αινσταιν ' αν υπαρχει εστω και ενα παιδι στον κοσμο που συνεχιζει να πειναει , θα θεωρησω οτι ο πολιτισμος δεν εχει κανει ουτεενα βημα εμπρος ' . 
> Καλυτερες εποχες τοτε , και ατυχοι οσοι δεν τις ζησανε . Υπηρχε διασκεδαση πραματικη , αργοι ρυθμοι , δουλειες αφθονες , οχι μπουλιιν , ξεγνοιασια γενικως . Και ελαχιστα υλικα αγαθα ηταν απαραιτητα , οχι το χαλι το σημερινο με τα αι-φοουν των 500-1000 ευρω , ουτε υπολογιστες να κλεινεται ο καθενας στο καβουκι του , ουτε , ουτε , ουτε , ουτε . Aυτο δεν σημαινει οτι τωρα δεν μπορεις να περασεις καλα . Μπορεις , αν παψεις να ακολουθης το ( αρρωστο ) ρευμα της εποχης , και τα παρελκομενα του . 
> Ενας ρομαντικος ...............ο angelos61 , αγαπητη christine82 .


Καλησπέρα Μαγκαιβερ!Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σχέση έχουν όλα αυτά με την διατροφή. Θες να πεις οτι η διατροφή μπηκε στη ζωή μας λόγω μόδας ή για να μας τα τρώνε? Αν λες κάτι τέτοιο τότε θα διαφωνίσω για τον λόγο οπου ανέφερες οτι την σημερινή εποχή οπου ο άνθρωπο δεν έχει χρόνο καταφεύγει στα Everest,Goudy's κλπ κλπ για να φάει κάτι γρήγορο. Οπότε η ανάγκη για καλύτερη υγεία μεγαλώνει και πολύς κόσμος το αναζητά.
Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα που γράφεις πιστεύω οτι ο καθένας βλέπει την εποχή του ανάλογα το πως έζησε. Καποιος άλλος στη θέση σου μπορεί να είχε ζήσει μαρτιρικά χρόνια πχ στο σχολείο και να αποκαλεί την εποχή εκείνη ως την χειρότερη και οτι υπήρχε το μπουλινγκ. Τέλος πάντων, συμφωνώ για την δεκαετια του 80...μακάρι να την ζούσα και εγώ γτ ήταν πιο ελεύθερα τα πράγματα..κανένας δεν σε έκρινε και έκανες οτι γούσταρες...

----------


## Macgyver

> Καλησπέρα Μαγκαιβερ!Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σχέση έχουν όλα αυτά με την διατροφή. Θες να πεις οτι η διατροφή μπηκε στη ζωή μας λόγω μόδας ή για να μας τα τρώνε? Αν λες κάτι τέτοιο τότε θα διαφωνίσω για τον λόγο οπου ανέφερες οτι την σημερινή εποχή οπου ο άνθρωπο δεν έχει χρόνο καταφεύγει στα Everest,Goudy's κλπ κλπ για να φάει κάτι γρήγορο. Οπότε η ανάγκη για καλύτερη υγεία μεγαλώνει και πολύς κόσμος το αναζητά.
> ς...



Καλημερα christine , ειναι και θεμα χρονου , σωστο ειναι , οι ρυθμοι ειναι φρενηρεις σημερα σε σχεση με παλαια , οποτε προεκυψε το γρηγορο φαγητο . Βεβαια , μπορω να πω , οτι η σημερινη εποχη , φτιαχνει την ασθενεια ( το γρηγορο και ανθυγιεινο φαγητο ) , και στην συνεχεια σου προσφερει και την θεραπεια ( την υγεινη διατροφη η τους διατροφολογους ) ! δεν ειμαι κατα της υγεινης διατροφης , τουναντιον . 
Τελοσπαντων , ισως δεν εχει νοημα να αφηγουμαι τι γινοταν παλια , το θεμα ειναι τι κανουμε τωρα , πως διαχειριζομαστε την παρουσα κατασταση . Φιλικα .

----------


## Jackie

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, προφανώς η δική μου οπτική ειναι διαφορετική.
Το ότι η εφηβεία (μου) ήταν όντως μια λαμπερή εποχή, όπου περνούσα θαυμάσια, δεν αναιρεί το ασφυκτικό της εποχής -πάντα προσωπική μου άποψη.
Macgyver με συγχωρείς αν ήμουν αιχμηρή όταν αναφερόμουν σε σένα, δεν είχα πρόθεση να σε θίξω!
Πάντα φιλικά :)

----------


## Macgyver

> Macgyver με συγχωρείς αν ήμουν αιχμηρή όταν αναφερόμουν σε σένα, δεν είχα πρόθεση να σε θίξω!
> Πάντα φιλικά :)



Καλημερα jackie ! λιγακη αιχμηρη ησουν , αλλα οχι σε σημειο να με θιξεις . Δεν θιγομαι ετσι ευκολα . Ολοι ειμαστε με τις ωρες μας . ε ? !!!! φιλικα .

----------

